# Rainbow Beast



## Kate48 (Jan 19, 2020)

I took this last July and was shooting many shots of rainbows that day after a violent storm. This one is really strange and i can see a beast of some kind in the clouds, can you? I share these on Facebook too. I love weather, good weather, bad weather, it is all beautiful to watch Mother Natures hand. Scary, right? I lightly darkened the areas in the clouds for effect.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 19, 2020)

Wow!!!   I never saw a sight like that....
Hi Kate....Welcome!!


----------



## Pecos (Jan 19, 2020)

When I expand the photo, I see a sheep on the center right-hand side.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2020)

Like something out of Greek Mythology I see.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

I like to see shapes in clouds, it's fun.  I see your beast.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 19, 2020)

Aw. It looks like a bunny rabbit smiling at the rainbows.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 19, 2020)

can't see sheep or a beast, when it is blowup times 4, the look at the rock protruding form the little mountain; the rock stick out-see the pig's
head, or some type of  animal head.

addendum:
Okay fount beast in cloud, lost my pig, now I've got a ram with horns on top of small mountain


----------

